# Brute-force forum account attacks



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2010)

Hadn't seen these before:



> Someone has tried to log into your account on The FreeBSD Forums with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for
> the next 15 minutes.
> 
> The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 199.48.147.38
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2010)

tor/anonymizer networks, afaics. The steady influx of spambots is equally annoying. Oh well, that's the world we live in.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't think spambots actually try to bruteforce existing accounts.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2010)

That's not what I said. It was just another example of forums in general being under fire from several angles every day.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah, right. Just wondering though, I don't see any attempts on my account. Looks like wblock is being targeted :O


----------



## darkshadow (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry for doing that but I can't see wblock write useful post all the time while I can't write any .x(


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 22, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Ah, right. Just wondering though, I don't see any attempts on my account. Looks like wblock is being targeted :O



So far, it was just those three machines, five attempts each.  Probably they're working through a scraped list of usernames.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 22, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> sorry for doing that but I can't see wblock write useful post all the time while I can't write any .x(



Err... thanks?


----------



## richardpl (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm, I think I know why is forum so slow. Kids are getting frustrated these days very easily.


----------

